# Sermon Outlining - Is it ever a relief?



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2009)

I just finished a sermon outline for Malachi 3:8-12 that I have been working on since early October. That is, I have been studying and reading since then. I was finally able to get my thoughts organized and write out the outline (notes). I was unable to do this the last two opportunities I've had to exhort. However, today it just seemed to flow and things came together nicely (I think), and it was such a relief to finally get all these thoughts and meditations down on paper.

Have any of the rest of you experienced this?

I don't whether to attribute this to the Spirits leading or to my own ineptness.

Any thoughts?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 26, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Have any of the rest of you experienced this?
> 
> I don't whether to attribute this to the Spirits leading or to my own ineptness.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Yes!
Yes & Yes!

I have experienced this many times. It stems to stem both from our inadequacy and/or the Holy Spirit. More often then not our study is unsatisfactory in many various ways. At other times the Spirit will withhold the blessing of his illumination for a season that we might cast ourselves in humble reliance upon him who alone can call light out of darkness. 

Remember also the words of Luther, "He who prays well, studies well."


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2009)

The final breakdown of a passage is a great pleasure.

But I can't even imagine having a couple of months to do that! I have two sermons to break down each week.


----------



## Curt (Dec 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> The final breakdown of a passage is a great pleasure.
> 
> But I can't even imagine having a couple of months to do that! I have two sermons to break down each week.



I do, too. After a while, however, you have a lot of sermon prep and research notes to help. This doesn't mean that you don't approach a paaage anew each time, but it does make it easier to organize your thoughts.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> But I can't even imagine having a couple of months to do that! I have two sermons to break down each week.



I suppose that this is the benefit (if you'd call it that) of being the fill-in guy.  I normally only get to exhort about 10 or 12 times in a year. Which gives me even more respect and appreciation for the men of God, such as you, Fred, who faithfully prepare and preach multiple times in a week.


----------



## KMK (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a problem for me sometimes that things begin to flow too quickly and my typing cannot keep up with my mind. It almost gets overwhelming to have too much to talk about. But then I usually realize that most of it is off topic anyway. HA!


----------



## KMK (Dec 27, 2009)

By the way, what is the difference between 'preaching' and 'exhorting' in Presbyterian circles?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2009)

KMK said:


> By the way, what is the difference between 'preaching' and 'exhorting' in Presbyterian circles?



I am not ordained, but have been "licensed" by the Session to exhort my fellow believers in the absence of an Elder. That's what it means in the RPCUS, at least.


----------



## jambo (Dec 27, 2009)

Although one should pray well, prepare well and study well for a sermon, but I do feel there comes a point where sermons are adversely affected by too much time spent in preparation. It does so because you deliver a sermon that you are almost jaded with by so much time spent approaching the sermon.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 27, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what is the difference between 'preaching' and 'exhorting' in Presbyterian circles?
> ...



You'll have to forgive me, but that sounds like a patently arbitrary distinction without biblical basis. 

If you're preaching, you're preaching. plain and simple.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



I would imagine that there may be a few things we wouldn't see eye-to-eye on given our differing denominational affiliations.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2009)

FYI, today's sermon was well received and I felt as though I had great freedom in the Spirit to proclaim the Word. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Herald (Dec 27, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what is the difference between 'preaching' and 'exhorting' in Presbyterian circles?
> ...



Brother James,

As far as what is delivered from the pulpit, is there any difference between exhorting and preaching? Is exhortation to be considered less authoritative than preaching?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2009)

Herald said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



I'm no expert in these matters. However, the way it was explained to me was this. The Session has recognized in me a gift to teach/preach, yet due to providential situations (first because we were but a small mission church, too small for a Session of our own, and now because my job prohibits me from being an elder due to it taking me away from the flock for extended periods of time) I have not been ordained to the office of elder. Therefore I exhort/preach under the authority of the Session rather than under the authority of eldership. Does that make sense?

BTW, I've always called what I do preaching and have not been called down for doing so. Yet I believe it is important for everyone in our congregation to understand that I speak under the authority of their elders rather than as an elder.


----------



## Herald (Dec 27, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...



Brother James,

Gotcha!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 28, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to forgive me, but that sounds like a patently arbitrary distinction without biblical basis.
> ...



Well, I don't want to offend, I sincerely would like to understand. So, perhaps you could explain the rationale behind this seemingly nominal distinction.


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > C. M. Sheffield said:
> ...



Read James' response to my question. I think his answer suffices.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 28, 2009)

Herald said:


> Read James' response to my question. I think his answer suffices.



Where?


----------

